# I will be the hotshot header prototype



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

the fitting up of the prototype headers will be done between 3/13 and 3/19 at Hot Shot. My car will be there for two weeks.

I will let you know more as it develops


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Good 4 you Snolden...post up some dynos
after they slap it on for ya!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Excellent!! I'm looking forward to the results. Please tell them that most potential buyers for them will want to see:

- ceramic or Jet Hot coating
- detailed installation instructions with an honest est of time
- all hardware required for the install (even if it's part of an installation kit that must be purchased. I HATE having to run to the hardware store in the middle of a project).
- an O2 simms option for the after cat sensors (to prevent throwing codes).
- a price less than Stillen


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Fantastic! Do you have the race pipe already?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*race pipe*

no i don't but will be talking more with them about my exhaust setup prior to the fitting.

I personally think if they mount the headers to the stock flanges that will give us the most flexibility


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: race pipe*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *no i don't but will be talking more with them about my exhaust setup prior to the fitting.
> 
> I personally think if they mount the headers to the stock flanges that will give us the most flexibility *


That would be the best since we all know the race pipe doesn't fit perfectly.


----------

